# divorce - new to me



## Secret (May 4, 2010)

My husband and I are going through a divorce. We have been married for 21 years but nine months ago he started taking prescription drugs and increasing his alcohol intake my quite a lot. He became a monster and it is amazing to me how quickly a marriage can disintegrate in such a short time period.

We have been physically separated by 3,000 miles for four months and I am now filing for a legal separation.

Sometimes, I am happy to be without the maniac that my husband had become. Most of the time, I am deeply saddened by the loss of my long marriage and all of my hopes and dreams for our lives together.

Will this get better. Will the vise on my heart lesson over time? I feel weepy and sad much of the time. It does seem like it is slowly getting better but my husbands indifference to the whole thing (thank you, drugs) makes it all the sadder to me.

Looking for hope...


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

Weepy and sad sound about right. It takes time for it to begin to lift, especially after such a long marriage. We almost made it to 32 years and I expect the weepiness and sadness to go on for quite a while to come. 

It is getting a bit easier. Some days there are nice almost peaceful gaps between the crying spells. Keeping busy helps. 

Work on yourself and your own feelings and don't concern yourself with what he is feeling or not feeling. That will just eat you up.


----------

